# Sears Craftsman 3 HP Outboard Motor



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I am selling a 1971 Sears Craftsman 3 HP outboard. It starts and runs great. Would be happy to run it for you. This is a very basic 2 stroke motor. The 1 gallon tank is attached to the power head. Great for a pontoon, canoe, or a small fishing/duck hunting boat. Asking $180. Please call me if you are interested (801) 608-5416.


----------

